# (NJ) Chocolate Lab For Stud



## AKB Dugan (Jan 20, 2009)

Chocolate Lab for Stud in NJ. Full papers with great (Champion) blood line.

Will post papers in coming days (need to locate)

Looking to obtain first pick as Stud Fee.

Please feel free to call or text 848 nine nine two 0990

Or email. akbrouwer at gmail dot com.

-Allen









Here is his papers:
His father (if you go back just one more generation has some serious heavy hitters)


----------

